# Musik auf der Homepage



## Stad (15. November 2004)

Hallo,
weiss jemand wie ich auf meine HP Musik im Hintergrund laufen lassen kann?
Oder wenn es geht möchte ich ein Musik-Player auf meine HP einbinden, damit man das Liede auch stopen kann. Also könnte mir jemand schreiben, wo ich ein gutes Tutorial bekomme.
THX Schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Night Vision Worker (15. November 2004)

Hi Stad!
Und willkommen @ tutorials.de!

Es gibt hier eine interne Forensuche, die du als registrierter User nutzen kannst! Es empfiehlt sich grundsätzlich das Forum zu durchstöbern, da die meißten Probleme bereits aufgetaucht, bekannt und gelöst sind!

Ich würde dir empfehlen die Musik über Flash als swf einzubinden!

Schau mal hier (http://www.tutorials.de/search.php?searchid=54266) - da findest du wohl genügend Möglichkeiten! =)


----------



## Stad (15. November 2004)

Danke!
Beim nächsten mal werde ich es machen!


----------



## itseit (15. November 2004)

oder gehe auf selfhtml -http://de.selfhtml.org dort findest du auch was zu musik abspielen lassen.

Du kannst es so machen:
Für IE
<bgsound src="background.mid" loop="infinite">
</head>

Für Netscape nach /head :
<embed src="background.mid" autostart="true" loop="true" hidden="true" height="0" width="0">
<h1>Inhalt der Seite</h1>

Es kommt drauf an was für musik du spielen lassen willst, wobei mp3 Lieder von Stars verboten sind.
Tobi


----------



## SoD-Neo (14. Dezember 2004)

Huhu hab ne clanpage und wolte das wnen mannd rauf geht das er ein lied das ca 2 minuten läuft einmal abspielt kann mir jemand da den code geben den ich ind er index.php einfüge vielen dnak im voraus


----------



## Tobias Menzel (14. Dezember 2004)

> Huhu hab _ne_ clanpage und _wolte_ das _wnen_ _mannd_ rauf geht das er ein lied das ca 2 minuten läuft einmal abspielt kann mir jemand da den code geben den ich _ind er_ index.php einfüge vielen _dnak_ im voraus


ja nee, is klar! Auch wenn ich die Leute nicht gerne dauernd darauf hinweise: Bevor Du Deinen Beitrag nicht hinsichtlich der Netiquette bearbeitet hast, wirst Du hier kaum eine Antwort auf Deine Frage bekommen.   

Gruß
.


----------

